# Buying new laptop - MacBook Pro models and options



## KarenMarie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for info to help me decide on a Mac laptop for myself. I am currently one that my company purchased for me. I am considering buying them out of it, or buying a new one separately. Buying the company out of this laptop is more attractive b/c I know where it has been and have a lot of stuff loaded and set up.

I now have a MacBook Pro 13" laptop with OS 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard). It is a mid-year 2010 model.

I like this laptop a lot and am happy with the software I have loaded on it, etc.

Downside is that it has always sucked a huge amount of bandwidth and I have speed issues if I use the AirPort over ethernet. I know thousands of other people have this issue (I tried to get help from Apple, but they kept pushing it on me or my network, etc...another story).

I am deciding between keeping this (for a reasonable price) or purchasing a new-er laptop somewhere like ebay or craigslist. I know everyone loves brand new stuff, but I am considering keeping this one or a used b/c of price as well as the amount of time to get a newer laptop set up (tons of preferences, etc.).

I want to make sure I am not selling myself short or missing a good option. For example, should I consider finding a 2011 model b/c of the wifi issue. I definitely want to stay with Mac OS, and again, OS 10.6 is okay by me.

Would you offer some perspective or other things I should consider about this decision?

Thank you!
KM


----------



## jkwilborn (Feb 13, 2013)

KM, as an UNIX lover I switched to Mac when they incorporated the Unix OS into their machines. You also pay a price for the closed architecture. Other than that, keep in mind that the older Macs will run 10.6, I believe but they have a Power PC (PPC) processor in them and updates are non existent. Also no support, which is another problem with some platforms. However a comment on your WiFi, I don't know why it's a 'bandwidth hog', as it's just trying to get what it thinks it needs, as all do. Do you have an Ethernet connection (hardwired?) you loose at least 1/2 of your speed if not more going wireless, not just an Apple problem, they all do, so you keep your processing to what you want to do and the heavy stuff to a wired connection.

If I were going to upgrade, I would go for the RETINA display and LOTS of main memory, because of what I like to do, and you probably won't find this in a used machine at a reasonable price. however if you don't have a driven list a used machine is much better than nothing or one you really don't want... That stated, look at what you have and the price difference. Also look at people like OWC (Other World Computing) for things like computers, memory and disk drivers for the Mac line they are good and reasonable along with well informed. Also the stock in places like this change very frequently, so keep an eye out and when you see it SNAG IT!

I don't know if you would really get ahead purchasing from someone else, did you purchase the software on your current machine? If so, you know the cost and you will probably have to purchase it again or back it up in a way you can re-install it on the new (to you) machine. Of course make sure you back up what's yours anyway. Since you didn't mention a price it's also hard to give you an opinion.

Apple changes things now and then, so keep your ears open and make the purchase by valid comparisons. I personally will probably never buy an Apple personal computer again. After dumping over 5K in a machine with the Cinema display, a few years down the line they changed from a PPC to an Intel CPU and then it wasn't long until my machine wasn't supported. I went from OS X 10.0 to 10.6 and there the support ended. At a few grand a year, I wasn&#8217;t very happy. To add aggravation to it, I converted to Linux and found that Apple uses proprietary hardware and the Linux people can't code using a device that is secret. Like the Wifi stuff, was not released 20 years later, which made the hardware difficult to use. I now build my own machines and run Linux on them with good success.

If I were in a position to purchase and others were buying, I would probably buy one.

I hope I've covered you issues, the wifi is a lost issue as you will not have fast, wide band over wifi, it's just the name of the game, that's why Ethernet is still around and until the FCC allows wider transmissions and do not overlap channels, wifi will be much slower.

The model you have seems like you like it a lot, personally you know the machine and you won't have to mess with transferring everything, so I think keeping it is your best shot, from your own lips!

Take care, look around, let us know what you decide.

Jack


----------



## macpcmb (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, Karen
The refurb channel at the Apple Store online is a great place to get an excellent value on a nearly new (or nearly new) Mac at a significant savings, backed by a full warranty from Apple.
To get there, go to http://store.apple.com, scroll down to the bottom of the page, and click on the link for "Special Deals on Macs". I have purchased several computers this way, and have always been satisfied. Note that the stock there changes constantly, and the specs will vary on the units that are offered for sale. Most recently, I picked up a BTO (built to order) late 2011 15" MacBook Pro with the high res matte screen, and was able to use the Apple / Barlclay Bank promo to get it with 1 year interest free financing (helps spread the out of pocket hit). Suggest you look there, then compare the specs against the listings for that particular model (MacBook Pro x,y) at www.everymac.com ,
This way you can see what options were available for the particular generation of Mac you are considering. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## macpcmb (Jan 26, 2008)

PS: should you decide to get a different Mac than the one you are using presently, transferring the data from one machine to another is painless using the Apple Migration Assistant.
OSX 10.8.x Mountain Lion is a significant upgrade from OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard that your current Mac is running, though your current MBPro could be upgraded once you own it. Use System Profiler (about this Mac) to find your current Mac's model number and generation ( Mac Book Pro 4,4 Mid 2010 ), then compare that to the details on everymac.com to see what upgrade options are available to you, then ( as Jack suggested ) go to www.macsales.com (OWC) to see the upgrades available for your mid-2010 13" MBPro, along with step by step instructions on how to do the upgrades yourself. Also, you can read the review of your current MBPro on everymac, and compare that against the details for a potential replacement, and weigh the pros and cons. 
Hope this helps. Best of luck. -- Paul


----------

